# What Blower are you using?



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

So right now I'm using a corded Toro blower and that's driving me crazy. It works fine it's just dragging and moving the cord around that's annoying. So I've been researching gas blowers that are around the $150 or so range. I think I'm settling in on the Hitachi RB24EAP. Seems like it has everything I want and reviews are high about everywhere you look. That did get me curious though as to what you folks are using. I'd like to hear your thoughts and share some pics too if you want.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought a Stihl for $150 from a local dealer. Handheld BG55. I think it's the BG50 now. I got the gutter blowing attachment which has been awesome. No more ladders for that anyway.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use a Stihl backpack blower.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Stihl back pack Blower


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Two backpack blowers already... what you guys take your lawns serious or something? Haha!


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

OutdoorEnvy said:


> Two backpack blowers already... what you guys take your lawns serious or something? Haha!


When I lived in FL I had a much larger lot that I have now, so it was a necessity. Now . . definitely a luxury.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Echo backpack blower


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

RedMax HBZ2610 Handheld blower


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

OutdoorEnvy said:


> So right now I'm using a corded Toro blower and that's driving me crazy. It works fine it's just dragging and moving the cord around that's annoying. So I've been researching gas blowers that are around the $150 or so range. I think I'm settling in on the Hitachi RB24EAP. Seems like it has everything I want and reviews are high about everywhere you look. That did get me curious though as to what you folks are using. I'd like to hear your thoughts and share some pics too if you want.


I have that Hitachi. It works great and is very powerful. If you have a large yard or will be using it for extended periods of time, you may want to consider a backpack blower instead. My arm gets a bit fatigued at times, but it's nothing I haven't been able to tolerate so far.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

stotea said:


> OutdoorEnvy said:
> 
> 
> > So right now I'm using a corded Toro blower and that's driving me crazy. It works fine it's just dragging and moving the cord around that's annoying. So I've been researching gas blowers that are around the $150 or so range. I think I'm settling in on the Hitachi RB24EAP. Seems like it has everything I want and reviews are high about everywhere you look. That did get me curious though as to what you folks are using. I'd like to hear your thoughts and share some pics too if you want.
> ...


Thanks stotea! my lot is a 1/4 acre so it won't be long use. Mainly used in the front yard and occasionally in the backyard for leaf removal around the fence lines. I'm not considering backpack units. They seem overkill for my needs. I'm looking for best bang for the buck with performance and reliability.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I use the Stihl handheld blower, plenty of power


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

We have an Echo PB-770T backpack blower. It would be overkill for our lawn given that we mulch in all our leaves. Our lawn usage of the blower is primarily to blow clippings off the driveway and road and back onto the lawn after mowing. However, it also finds other uses, like blowing fallen stuff out of the crushed rock beds, blowing off the deck, and sometimes fluffing up the grass after it gets all matted down from activity on the lawn.

However, we also use it for spring / fall cleanup at our camp in Maine, for which it is awesome to have a backpack blower with the power to move an entire fall's accumulation of leaves in one fell swoop, as well as twigs, small branches, etc.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Husqvarna 125B, had it for about 5 years. So far so good.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Husqvarna 125B, had it for about 5 years. So far so good.


When I was looking at blowers that was the other one I was considering. Not even sure why I ended up going with the Stihl. Glad to know it's a good blower though. Some of my equipment is Husqvarna and it all runs great.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

A Stihl BR600 for me!! I know it's somewhat overkill for 90% of what I use it for but for the other 10% it really comes in handy when trying to blow aeration cores or dried mud on the concrete. I have never regretted buying it and it's still going strong after about 6-7 years of use.


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

I have the Echo PAS 225 attachment series and I bought the blower attachment. It looks odd, but it does the job!

Picture off the internet:


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

That looks handy monty. I have the Echo SRM-225 but if I was doing it over again I would get the PAS system. It looks good and folks are always high on them.

As for the pic I think the kid is grinning cause he's going to get his skateboard and really try it out. LOL!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Stihl BR600 and a Stihl SH86. I used to live in leaf country, not so much on this lot. But the power of the BR600 is still appreciated when I blow clippings around in the backyard. Breaks up the heavy stuff and clears away dethatch debris much quicker than the 86, which is by all rights, all I really need.


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

I have a 20 year old Redmax 431. Runs great after cutting the lawn, but got a bit too hot after continuous leaf blowing last fall.

Got a RM 7500 to replace it. Should be great with the leaves. More than enough after a regular mow. I'll pass the 431 along to someone with less to blow.

But just a couple of weeks ago, I bought the Milwaukee compact blower for my son because it takes the batteries I already have. That thing is great. Quiet, accessible, quick to use, more than adequate for a quick cleanup.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Stihl handheld BG 86. I've had it for two years and no problems so far.


----------



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

EGO lithium-ion blower. It's awesome. No gas, no cords. I use it constantly because there is zero fuss.

Plus, I have to give credit to their customer service. The first blower stopped working the 2nd month. I called them and in about 5 seconds, they were sending me a new one. Ive had zero problems in the 2 years since then.

I also have the 15" EGO string trimmer, which is also awesome.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I purchased a Ryobi 40v blower a couple years ago and love it, no starting or gas required but you do need at least two batteries depending on how long you need to use it for at one time.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If my property was smaller I would definitely have considered getting a cordless blower. I have a neighbor who just bought the 80v Kobalt version and it is pretty nice. It's actually on sale right now for $199 and gets really good reviews. But after about 15 minutes or so he has to recharge the battery.

My gripe is the extra battery is $149! That's what I paid for my Stihl blower with a four year warranty!

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-80-volt-Max-Lithium-Ion-Li-ion-500-CFM-125-MPH-Heavy-Duty-Brushless-Cordless-Electric-Leaf-Blower/50408240


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

I've been using the Echo 58v this season and have had no complaints. It can run 15 minutes continuously per charge.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-145-MPH-550-CFM-Variable-Speed-Turbo-58-Volt-Brushless-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Blower-2-0-Ah-Battery-and-Charger-Included-CPLB-58V2AH/300385645


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Like Monty, I have the Echo PAS. It's a great machine, and the leaf blower attachment works better than the look of the thing suggests.

I can't say, however, that I haven't wanted a dedicated leaf blower.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Echo PB-770 for me. Been very happy with it. My only complaint is that it is thirsty. It can suck down a lot of fuel (comparatively).


----------



## WarEagle26 (Sep 14, 2017)

I've had the Husqvarna 125B blower for about a year now and have really liked it so far.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I am using an ego 56v from home depot, does well at drying off cars and blowing the leaves/cleanup twice a week. Charges fast and moves alot of air. The only time I don't like it is in the fall cleaning up leaves and then I need a backpack.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I also use a corded Toro blower. I was looking to buy a blower this spring and was set on buying an Echo backpack blower. It would be overkill for what I would use it for 95% of the time but buy once cry once :mrgreen:

I was set on buying it then I went to a garage sale and saw the corded Toro for $5, I though I'd give it a shot since it was only $5. I've been using it ever since and it gets the job done for what I use it for but every time I hit the end of the 100' cord I say a few choice words. Maybe I need to leave it out in the rain so I have an excuse to get the backpack.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I also use a corded Toro blower. I was looking to buy a blower this spring and was set on buying an Echo backpack blower. It would be overkill for what I would use it for 95% of the time but buy once cry once :mrgreen:
> 
> I was set on buying it then I went to a garage sale and saw the corded Toro for $5, I though I'd give it a shot since it was only $5. I've been using it ever since and it gets the job done for what I use it for but every time I hit the end of the 100' cord I say a few choice words. Maybe I need to leave it out in the rain so I have an excuse to get the backpack.


LOL! Mine is similar story of how I got mine. I was going to buy a gas one years ago then my mom gave me hers since she was moving. It's been hard to get one since it does the job. But it's time. I'm tired of the cord plus my lot is much bigger now than it was then. I'll keep the Toro around as backup though as they don't resell for much, as you found out.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha it was listed for $10 but one of the clip things that holds the tube on was broke so I talked them down to $5. Fixed it with a couple wraps of duct tape :lol: I totally understand your situation. It gets the job done but the cord sucks. One thing I like about it is how light it is. My 2 yo son likes to come help dad and it's small enough for him to hold on to and blow some leaves around.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Haha it was listed for $10 but one of the clip things that holds the tube on was broke so I talked them down to $5. Fixed it with a couple wraps of duct tape :lol: I totally understand your situation. It gets the job done but the cord sucks. One thing I like about it is how light it is. My 2 yo son likes to come help dad and it's small enough for him to hold on to and blow some leaves around.


 :lol:Toro gift from moving neighbor. yep, ditto on the agitation with cords and nozzle clip will break. Tried duct tape...gorilla glue then finally duh...sheet metal screws. it's one of the few tasks I can delegate to kids (think Allstate mowing commercial) but they have also managed to burn up a few orange box store cords, female end....how, I have no idea. 
Fall cleanup in SE ....you want a backpack.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

OutdoorEnvy said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> > OutdoorEnvy said:
> ...


FWIW, I've had the Hitachi RB24EAP for ~5 years now and have been very pleased with it. No problems, easy to start, and works pretty well.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

OutdoorEnvy said:


> So right now I'm using a corded Toro blower and that's driving me crazy. It works fine it's just dragging and moving the cord around that's annoying. So I've been researching gas blowers that are around the $150 or so range. I think I'm settling in on the Hitachi RB24EAP. Seems like it has everything I want and reviews are high about everywhere you look. That did get me curious though as to what you folks are using. I'd like to hear your thoughts and share some pics too if you want.


Are you still leaning toward the Hitachi?


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes I'm still leaning towards the Hitachi. I will probably finish out this season with the Toro and have a new toy to look forward to next season. My lawn will be dormant within a month.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

OutdoorEnvy said:


> Yes I'm still leaning towards the Hitachi. I will probably finish out this season with the Toro and have a new toy to look forward to next season. My lawn will be dormant within a month.


Are you set at getting a new one? Have you considered a used backpack from CL?


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> OutdoorEnvy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I'm still leaning towards the Hitachi. I will probably finish out this season with the Toro and have a new toy to look forward to next season. My lawn will be dormant within a month.
> ...


I'm pretty set on a new one. I'm not against used but the pricing here for a used backpack blower is the same as a new handheld or more. Plus they all seem commercially used and that's a lot of hours versus a new one. I take care of my equipment very well so I'm thinking a new one would last a long time for me.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

So I got the Hitachi RB24EAP. I've used it for clearing leaves a couple times and am really liking it so far. Can't wait for mowing season to get here. New equipment always adds a little more anticipation to the new season...


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have what was the largest Echo that my dealer had about ten years ago. It is amazing that it still starts perfectly even though it is actually getting a bit of mileage on it. The only thing I do for it is to make sure to run it dry.

I bought it, because the one before it, bought in 1982, was a John Deere, built by Kioritz which is Echo. Same dealer (Milbradt here in St. Louis county) It still runs but it developed a starting headache. I have put finally a brand new carb on it and it behaves fairly well although doesn't start as well as it used to. But even with the old carb if you started it with carb cleaner or starting fluid once it got lit, it always and still does run great. It is smaller than the above Echo. You have to be crazy to put a new carb on an 82 blower but we get attached to our toys don't we. 

Hitachi generally makes very good stuff. (I used to drive a couple of their electron microscopes. They make frickin everything.) I can't quite tell , is that blower gas or electric. I think you were wise to buy new. I have bought lots of used gear but I don't think I would buy a used two cycle or mini four cycle if I could manage otherwise.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Echo PB-255LN


----------



## bbeckwor (Jun 11, 2017)

Stihl BR 700, BR 600 & BG 55, might have an obsession with Stihl products!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

35 year old Deere built by Echo and a a 15 year old Echo back pack. they both work well but the newer on is much larger and more powerful


----------

